# Favorite Soap Mold



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I ordered a couple of molds from Kelsei's Creations in July. Emailed Rita a couple times and she email back and said it would be next week. Next week came and went (like a few months ago) and now she isn't responding to my emails at all. 

I would like to order molds similar to hers. Any suggestions?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Did you pay for them? I was thinking of ordering a custom mold from her similar to what I have only deeper. I keep hearing stories like this so maybe I should look somewhere else. Please let us know if you find something similar.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

She has my credit card info. but has not charged it as of yet. I know she moved earlier in the year and she has a daughter that is a senior in high school. Both are time-consuming but...

I have heard wonderful things about her molds. I have waited a long time though and now she isn't responding to my emails. It is time to look elsewhere. Surely there are some molds out there that are similar and just as nice.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What, specifically, are you looking for in her molds that you liked?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I like the dividers.


----------



## oh2bejoy (May 20, 2010)

try Rich at soaphutch.com his phone number is on his site and he will talk your ear off, but he is very helpful and such a nice guy....he also has demos of his stuff on youtube. I have one large mold and soap/loaf cutter on order from him. I have heard nothing but great things about his product.


Joy


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Joy- I am checking out now.


----------

